# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  τροφοδοτικό για philips 22 it

## fotis 65

Αν έχει κανένας φίλος τροφοδοτικό για την παραπάνω tv/monitor ας μου στείλει pm.
το δικο του ειναι το ( 715G2783-2-7 ) .

----------

